# US Marshals join search for ****** Bulger



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

By Associated Press
Friday, October 8, 2010 - Updated 7 minutes ago

A task force searching for fugitive Boston mob boss James "******" Bulger is getting some extra help.
Known for its success in tracking down wanted men, the U.S. Marshals Service recently assigned a deputy marshal to work full time with the Bulger task force. The group is led by the FBI and includes state investigators.

US Marshals join search for ****** Bulger - BostonHerald.com

Hey, it only took the FBI 15 years to ask for assistance, I think that's an improvement!


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bloodhound,*

I concur, the FBI / FBI ( Boston) should have relinquished primary investigative lead a decade ago - if not further back. The US Marshals are an outstanding, integrity primed agency that if any one group can get results on this matter it is they. Politics permeate every level of law enforcement... Too late to save face FBI -


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahh, From the stories I read the FBI has not relinguished lead on the case. They have allowed a DUSM to sit of the task force. In other words they sit around a lunch table and pick the brains and intelligence of everybody while they keep their own mouths shut. I think they should take some of us retirees back and we'll show them how to track down criminals.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I got a funny feeling there will be a break in this case soon.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that not just the Fumbling Bunch of Idiots is looking, he may just be found before he croaks!


----------

